# Can you id this shower valve



## VictorPlumber (Feb 26, 2019)

Can you id this shower valve. Thanks


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

VictorPlumber said:


> Can you id this shower valve. Thanks





:vs_laugh::vs_clap::lol:

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!




You should have posted this in the jokes section. But then I guess it wouldn't take us by surprise. 









.


----------



## VictorPlumber (Feb 26, 2019)

You think it is Delta ? But does Delta have diverter built into shower valve ? Thanks.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

VictorPlumber said:


> You think it is Delta ? But does Delta have diverter built into shower valve ? Thanks.





Oh, you're not kidding. Yeah, it's a rebadged delta.


https://www.danco.com/product/dl-16-diverter-stem-for-delta-single-lever-faucets/


Next time shut the water off and open the shower valve to see the cartridge so you can get a picture and match it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Probably will take an RP18904



https://www.deltafaucet.com/shower-cartridges


----------



## VictorPlumber (Feb 26, 2019)

skoronesa said:


> Oh, you're not kidding. Yeah, it's a rebadged delta.
> 
> 
> https://www.danco.com/product/dl-16-diverter-stem-for-delta-single-lever-faucets/
> ...


Thank you very much for your response. 

Client texted me the pictures. 

I didn't know Delta has shower valve with diverter built into.

Great info.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

VictorPlumber said:


> Thank you very much for your response.
> 
> Client texted me the pictures.
> 
> ...





I guess your google ability is crippled? you have a name and series listed on the trim, a quick google of " monitor" brings this
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ct/T13420-PD&usg=AOvVaw07boGJtTcw4bnb3WzXFVww
and if you refined the search you would find what you need...


give a man a fish you feed him 1 meal..teach him how to fish and he feeds himself forever....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

VictorPlumber said:


> Can you id this shower valve. Thanks


Outside of being a delta monitor.... it looks like there’s a tub spout in a shower? Is this a common practice in the great white north?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> Outside of being a delta monitor.... it looks like there’s a tub spout in a shower? Is this a common practice in the great white north?


Yes to wash muddy feet off, & warm them up on those cold mornings :biggrin:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Outside of being a delta monitor.... it looks like there’s a tub spout in a shower? Is this a common practice in the great white north?


No, My guess is usually it's someone who has no clue and installs it anyway either the home owner who tells the plumber it came with it, diy or handy tile guy. They don't know to plug the bottom one.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

It could be a site fabricated tub.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I’ve done that in the past. She wanted to hold her foot in the shower to check the temp before getting in. Seemed silly to me but I’ll do whatever they want.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> No, My guess is usually it's someone who has no clue and installs it anyway either the home owner who tells the plumber it came with it, diy or handy tile guy. They don't know to plug the bottom one.





I disagree. Those look like 6" tiles but even if they were 12" the spout seems too low to be a relic from a removed tub. I am going to guess this was intentional.














.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I disagree. Those look like 6" tiles but even if they were 12" the spout seems too low to be a relic from a removed tub. I am going to guess this was intentional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are installed intentionally because it comes in the box. Some people are scared with left over parts in the box. Don't ask me how I know when I was assembling ikea furniture. I had to hide all the leftovers because many people thought I was cheating.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> VictorPlumber said:
> 
> 
> > Can you id this shower valve. Thanks
> ...


It’s popular in Toronto, we call them “toe testers”, used to get the temp of the water before you get in.
I ask the client if they want the toe tester or not. Sometimes I install them 12”-18” Off the floor to fill a bucket for what ever reason.


----------

